# Constipation and Leaky gas (Prozac?)



## NewYorkCity (Sep 27, 2012)

So IBS has been such a pain. I think it all started last year- I got really stressed out from school and usually only slept for about 5 hours on weeknight because I had so much homework. I didn't feel too bad, but I guess this took a toll on my digestive system because then I started getting rumbling noises in my stomach and lots of gas, especially after lunch. Then I got that feeling that no matter what, I always had to go to the bathroom. I managed to deal with it for the rest of the year and I seemed to be okay during the summer. However, in the past month I have developed constipation and I would always strain when I went to the bathroom. I seemed to have gotten rid of the rumbling noises with probiotics, which is good, but I think that because of all of my straining I now have leaky gas. I get lots of clear discharge in my underwear, and I CONSTANTLY feel gas bubbles down there, plus I feel warm and wet all of the time. I am a vegetarian so I kind of hope that it doesn't smell too bad- I haven't noticed too many bad reactions from people around me in class, but it makes me extremely anxious all of the time. My grades in school have gone down considerably since all I can concentrate on during tests and exams is holding in my gas and wondering if the stuff leaking out smells. yesterday I began taking fiber supplements, so hopefully that helps with the constipation issue which might help the gas. I can generally go to the bathroom about 3 times a day, but only little pellets come out. My questions are, if I stop straining to go to the bathroom, will the leaky gas go away? i mean, will the anus area repair itself and be able to keep all the gas in?and, I heard that antidepressants like prozac help with ibs-c. I am extremely anxious now plus I was wondering if antidepressants will solve the leaky gas problem as well as the constipation. By solve, i mean, will it actually make the leaky gas go away or will it just make me less anxious about it and make me worry less? because I would really like to stop the problem altogether, not rely on drugs to take my mind off of it, but still smell.I really appreciate any answers!!!


----------

